# TivoHD + Tivo G Adapter for $149?



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

I got an e-mail today from Tivo offering a new TivoHD + Wireless adapter for $149 + tax and free shipping so I took them up on it. In the fine print it mentioned it was to replace an existing subscription and when I called them up to ask which one it would replace they told me it would be my 80 hour Humax box I've had since 2005.

Any other Humax (or otherwise) owners get the e-mail? Are they trying to phase them out?


----------



## Burrens (Oct 2, 2006)

smark said:


> I got an e-mail today from Tivo offering a new TivoHD + Wireless adapter for $149 + tax and free shipping so I took them up on it. In the fine print it mentioned it was to replace an existing subscription and when I called them up to ask which one it would replace they told me it would be my 80 hour Humax box I've had since 2005.
> 
> Any other Humax (or otherwise) owners get the e-mail? Are they trying to phase them out?


Wow that is a really good deal, even without the wireless adapter. If they send me an email I am jumping on it ASAP. Is the email directly from Tivo?


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

Hopefully they will send me a email with that offer. I sure will take that offer.


----------



## Burrens (Oct 2, 2006)

Is there a specific code in that email that you have to mention, or a special link? Did you just mention the email, and they applied/gave you the special?


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

They appear to have had the Humax linked already in their system as when I asked they checked and said it was my humax that qualified fir the offer.


----------



## Burrens (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmm, you're lucky. I hope they offer this offer to all current series 2 owners too.


----------



## LDLDL (Jan 12, 2002)

Make sure it's new and not a refurb!!!


----------



## pcbrew (Mar 15, 2008)

smark said:


> Any other Humax (or otherwise) owners get the e-mail? Are they trying to phase them out?


Is is a Humax w/DVD burner?
I got one in 2005 too but have not gotten this offer (yet).


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Non DVD burner and I verified that it was new equipment and not returned. The email also said new and not refurb.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

If TiVo wishes to further test at what price point people will buy HD units:

I'm still running two Series 1 boxes with Lifetime; if TiVo wants to offer me the deal they offered you, I would gladly purchase two HD units (with G-adapter) AND buy the existing-customer $299 Lifetime for them both too.


----------



## TishTash (Jan 24, 2008)

LDLDL said:


> Make sure it's new and not a refurb!!!


That's an unfair statement. As many posts have said, refurbs are incredibly reliable, some say more so since they've been individually re-tested, and not put up for resale (at least by TiVo itself) unless working properly. Given this, they may be more dependable off-the-shelf than new ones produced just off the assembly line.

(Case in point: All my TiVo's are refurbs except for the last one, a new HD XL. They have all been maintenance-free except for--you guessed it--the XL.)



smark said:


> I got an e-mail today from Tivo offering a new TivoHD + Wireless adapter for $149 + tax and free shipping so I took them up on it. In the fine print it mentioned it was to replace an existing subscription and when I called them up to ask which one it would replace they told me it would be my 80 hour Humax box I've had since 2005.
> 
> Any other Humax (or otherwise) owners get the e-mail? Are they trying to phase them out?


Also for what it's worth, I stumbled (completely by sheer luck, so I claim no credit for this at all) upon a refurb TiVo HD on eBay which included a _free year's subscription._ (I had to read that twice before I realized it.) And this was without any strings attached.

Bidding on it resulted in a winning bid of $169 (around what HDs were going for _without_ the free subscription) _plus_ what turned out to be $156 credit ($13 x 12 mos). As it was my second unit, the lifetime subscription went from $399 to $299, and ultimately cost $143.

So for around $300, I got an HD with lifetime. I don't look forward to much good luck in the near future.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Man I have a Toshiba DVD unit I was thinking about replacing with a TiVo HD. If they offered me this price point for it I'd be all over it.

Dan


----------



## a56567go (Apr 12, 2008)

Yep! I just got an offer on my Series II.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

You people that are getting this offer are your TiVos lifetime or monthly?

Dan


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Mine are all monthly with no 1 year commits or anything like that. Legacy monthly.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Any chance people who are getting this offer would be willing to forward this email? Don't know if it would do any good (I'd guess not), but I'd like to see what the message looks like.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

a56567go said:


> Yep! I just got an offer on my Series II.


what model and what kind of subscription, 6.95 monthly or what?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

serumgard said:


> Any chance people who are getting this offer would be willing to forward this email? Don't know if it would do any good (I'd guess not), but I'd like to see what the message looks like.


I'd like to see this as well.

Dan


----------



## a56567go (Apr 12, 2008)

It's a TiVo Series2 grey box. I have a number of lifetime subscriptions, but not on this unit. This unit is on a monthly plan. The message came in my TiVo inbox (not email). ...

Find what you.ve been missing with a new TiVo HD. Record two shows at once, get movie downloads, watch YouTube videos. All for $149.99. And get a free wireless adapter for a savings of $209.99. TiVo HD works with your current set or a new HDTV. Call 866-934-8486 today!

Phone lines are open 6AM - 9PM PST. Be sure to have your Offer Code with you when you call. Your Offer Code is HD149. Restrictions apply. Call for details.

Offer Expires: September 25, 2008


They will have a record of your equipment, so they will only give you the upgrade deal for the unit they targetted. They didn't even bother to ask for the "Offer Code".


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

What is the source the box is connected to?


----------



## ruinah (Dec 31, 2007)

I'd think about replacing my other series 2 with a Tivo HD in a heartbeat if they sent me this offer. i didn't get it though yet. I just replaced one S2 with a Tivo HD for $250 and I thought that was a good deal! Of course, I would need to buy an HDTV for the second tv in order to really benefit from it.


----------



## Burrens (Oct 2, 2006)

Since the message says, "record two shows at once," this deal might only be for those with single tuner series 2 units. That would put me out of the deal if true.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

I'm going to give them a call and see if they can hook me up. Can't hurt to try.


----------



## Burrens (Oct 2, 2006)

I just called to try to get the offer, and they couldn't verify from my file that I had received the offer. I asked about the eligibility and the rep stated that it was meant for people with older series 1 boxes, and the single tuner series 2 boxes. He stated that they wanted to help out the people with the older boxes to transition to the digital switch. He claimed, incorrectly I think, that DT series 2 boxes are set for the transition.


----------



## Ladd Morse (Feb 21, 2002)

Burrens said:


> I asked about the eligibility and the rep stated that it was meant for people with older series 1 boxes, and the single tuner series 2 boxes.


I have two Phillips Series 1 boxes on which I purchased Lifetime in spring of 2002.

If it is their desire to receive more money from their older customers who currently aren't giving them a penny (and haven't for years), I can't imagine why I wouldn't be at the top of their list to whom to send this offer.


----------



## bygones (Oct 27, 2004)

I got the same offer and just ordered the tivo for $149. I didn't even realize that it came with the free adapter until I came here, that is a nice surprise! Shows how carefully I read my emails. My receipt says that it is a 180 hour HD. While I was on the phone, the rep mentioned that I would have to replace a service number in my existing account with the new tivo. I asked if I could do it with my lifetime, which is on my oldest tivo, and they said no, it has to be a monthly. When I told her that I still wanted to use all my tivos (except the lifetime, which broke and I still haven't figured out how to put the new parts in) she said I could just buy a new service plan for the one that I replaced, and it wouldn't end up costing me extra. 

I had wanted to order 2, but its limited to one per customer. Has anyone had success in calling without receiving the email? I was going to call again and use my moms account, since the second was a gift for her. Just wondering if they will honor it if you have the code.


----------



## a56567go (Apr 12, 2008)

classicsat said:


> What is the source the box is connected to?


Plain old analog cable.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Did the people who received the offer have more than 1 TiVo in their home? I've got a Series 3 and an old Series 2, and I'm curious if it wouldn't apply if you've got an HD-ready unit already.


----------



## bygones (Oct 27, 2004)

I have three, but no hd-tivo. One older series 2, probably 8 years old, a humax dvd, and a newer series 2. Family members with the same combo didn't get the offer, so who knows what the criteria is.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

When doing this are you locked into a new 1 year contract at the new MSD rate of $9.95? I'd like to do this, but if I did I'd want to call and upgrade the unit to lifetime using my one last lifetime card.

Dan


----------



## JuryDuty (Jan 10, 2003)

I have two series 2 tivos. One's on lifetime, the other an add-on. I wonder if they'd offer it for me for the add-on. I'd jump on that in a heart-beat if they did.


----------



## jerrodh (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm approaching Year 2 of my 3-year subscription on a Series 2 ST.

I haven't gotten an eMail... hopefully I will have the message in my Tivo Inbox. If not, I'll call anyway -- this is a great deal.


----------



## smark (Nov 20, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> When doing this are you locked into a new 1 year contract at the new MSD rate of $9.95? I'd like to do this, but if I did I'd want to call and upgrade the unit to lifetime using my one last lifetime card.
> 
> Dan


No, it's a subscription replacement from what I read/was told so nothing should change on my account.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Burrens said:


> He stated that they wanted to help out the people with the older boxes to transition to the digital switch. He claimed, incorrectly I think, that DT series 2 boxes are set for the transition.


.

The DTs aren't antenna capable at all, so the digital transition pertaining to OTA broadcasters do not apply to them.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Well, I called about the offer and said that it was being sent out to customers with older units who were not currently under contract. Since I'm under a contract through 2010 (!?!), I was ineligible for the offer (actually, I was ineligible because the offer hadn't been sent to me personally, but I would be ineligible anyway). However, the TiVo customer service rep was willing to offer me the same equipment for $199 (rather than $149). I didn't take her up on it right away, but I'm seriously considering it.


----------



## pcbrew (Mar 15, 2008)

serumgard said:


> Well, I called about the offer and said that it was being sent out to customers with older units who were not currently under contract. Since I'm under a contract through 2010 (!?!), I was ineligible for the offer (actually, I was ineligible because the offer hadn't been sent to me personally, but I would be ineligible anyway). However, the TiVo customer service rep was willing to offer me the same equipment for $199 (rather than $149). I didn't take her up on it right away, but I'm seriously considering it.


Any idea if that means it's sent to folks with NO units under contract or ANY units under contract?
I have 4 LT units, one S2 monthly at $6.96 and one S2DT 18 months in to a 3-year sub. I would certainly be up for replacing my monthly S2 at this price.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> You people that are getting this offer are your TiVos lifetime or monthly?


I don't know, I have two Series 1s (one lifetime, one monthly). Haven't looked into this offer yet.

Jan


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

I'd jump on this if I were offered it. I did the Series 1 lifetime swap to a new HD last October so the Series 1's 1 year free service is about to expire. I have to decide soon whether to go for another year on it, upgrade to another HD, or live with only one TiVo. 

I wonder if they'd make me this offer if I called to cancel the service on the Series 1.


----------



## Chester_Lampwick (Jul 19, 2004)

I'd like this to be offered to me. It wouldn't really be that good for me being Canadian. I could only use it for OTA. $99 yearly or a $399 lifetime sub is pretty expensive for network televison.


----------



## priv (Jul 15, 2002)

It's any...

I had a S2 (540) on 6.95 MSD monthly since 05, and an S1 from 11/00.

I got the offer and took it. The 6.95 rate will move with it, and I can ask for a brief reactivation of the S2 to transfer existing shows.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

I guess TiVo is willing to give these things away basically trying to get users on broadband. They have much more revenue potential on broadband connected units (Amazon, etc).


----------



## Burrens (Oct 2, 2006)

rainwater said:


> I guess TiVo is willing to give these things away basically trying to get users on broadband. They have much more revenue potential on broadband connected units (Amazon, etc).


I just took my S2 DT off the network and plugged in a phone line. Let's see if I get the offer.


----------



## a56567go (Apr 12, 2008)

rainwater said:


> I guess TiVo is willing to give these things away basically trying to get users on broadband. They have much more revenue potential on broadband connected units (Amazon, etc).


Maybe, bui I was already on broadband.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

a56567go said:


> Maybe, bui I was already on broadband.


Yes, but could you get YouTube? My guess is you will see more and more broadband features only for the S3s like HD downloads on Amazon. Series 1 users obviously can't make use of any of the revenue making broadband features.


----------



## ADent (Jan 7, 2000)

Anybody with a lifetime S1 call in? Is it $150 + $299 then?

Mom has a S1 and will need a HD unit someday. I will still probably wait until the Tuning Adapter is released. But that is a good price.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Burrens said:


> I just took my S2 DT off the network and plugged in a phone line. Let's see if I get the offer.


Don't you imagine that Tivo's algorithm for picking out customers is a bit more sophisticated than checking to see who at the moment is connected by broadband? At best they probably check every few weeks to generate customer lists, and probably confirm no broadband connections at that time.

How much is MRV worth to you?


----------



## Burrens (Oct 2, 2006)

DrewTivo said:


> Don't you imagine that Tivo's algorithm for picking out customers is a bit more sophisticated than checking to see who at the moment is connected by broadband? At best they probably check every few weeks to generate customer lists, and probably confirm no broadband connections at that time.
> 
> How much is MRV worth to you?


Yeah you're probably right, it was a futile attempt. I don't actually use MRV, or think that I ever will really. I don't really watch TV anywhere besides the main TV room. I am mainly looking forward to the OTA HD recording capability.


----------



## MapleLeaf (Oct 12, 2007)

janry said:


> I'd jump on this if I were offered it. I did the Series 1 lifetime swap to a new HD last October so the Series 1's 1 year free service is about to expire. I have to decide soon whether to go for another year on it, upgrade to another HD, or live with only one TiVo.
> 
> I wonder if they'd make me this offer if I called to cancel the service on the Series 1.


I was in a similar situation. I had a S2 ST on lifetime, which I swapped last October onto a Tivo HD. So this offer sounded like an ideal way to replace the S2 ST with another Tivo HD.

I never received the email offer, but I just tried calling the number from it (866-934-8486) that someone posted earlier in this thread (post #19), and after some discussion, I was successfully able to secure this deal!

The rep initially said that my account wasn't showing that I was eligible for the offer, but I gave the rep the offer code (HD149) and explained that I never received the email, and only read about it on tivocommunity. I actually recited the entire email (again, from post #19) to the rep. After that, without much hesitation, the rep said it would be fine and went ahead and processed the order. He gave me a case number and indicated that the final total would be $163 and change (the $13+ being sales tax for WA state).

Sweet!


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

MapleLeaf said:


> I was in a similar situation. I had a S2 ST on lifetime, which I swapped last October onto a Tivo HD. So this offer sounded like an ideal way to replace the S2 ST with another Tivo HD.
> 
> I never received the email offer, but I just tried calling the number from it (866-934-8486) that someone posted earlier in this thread (post #19), and after some discussion, I was successfully able to secure this deal!
> 
> ...


Were you under contract? One of the big hangups on my not being given the offer was that I was under contract until 2010. What makes little sense about this now that I think about it for more than 2 minutes is that my contract is for $6.95/month, while with the new unit I'd be forced to pay $9.95/month.


----------



## MapleLeaf (Oct 12, 2007)

serumgard said:


> Were you under contract? One of the big hangups on my not being given the offer was that I was under contract until 2010. What makes little sense about this now that I think about it for more than 2 minutes is that my contract is for $6.95/month, while with the new unit I'd be forced to pay $9.95/month.


I'm not sure if it constitutes a contract, but the S2 ST is currently on the 1-year free service plan that I got when I transferred its lifetime onto a THD last October. The free year expires on October 17th.

And just to follow-up a bit, I received an email from [email protected] itemising my purchase. Here's the details:

Order Summary
-------------
Product Description Qty Item Price Tax* Total
TL0206 Service Transfer Letter 1 $ 0.00 $ 0.00 $ 0.00
R65216 HD 20hr (R65216) 1 $ 149.99 $ 13.50 $ 163.49
AG0100 TiVo branded wireless G adapter (AG0100) 1 $ 0.00 $ 0.00 $ 0.00

Order Sub Total: $149.99
Shipping: $0.00
Tax: $13.50
Order Total: $163.49​


----------



## SnarkyTart (Sep 18, 2008)

You folks who didn't receive this offer from TIVO, but called the offer phone number and were given this same, or a similar, deal make me so jealous! 

I have a S2 DRT800 Humax box with a lifetime sub. I'm in the process of upgrading my TV and cable service to HD. I've about decided to get the S3 Tivo HD, but haven't quite committed to taking the $$ plunge yet. 

I thought I'd give it a shot, called the phone # and spoke to a very nice guy named Jim. Unfortunately for me, he said only those customers who received the email from TIVO are eligible for this offer. He said he didn't know what the eligibility criteria were, except that one must have received the email and have it flagged in their account. He didn't offer anything further, other than to say that more of these email offers may or may not be going out before Sept 25th (the expiration date of the offer). Bummer.


----------



## DVDerek (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah, I dont have the guts to try and haggle for a deal so I just bought the THD on Amazon. I did try to get them to allow me MSD pricing on a refurb bought directly from TiVo but no dice.


----------



## Burrens (Oct 2, 2006)

I didn't get the email and tried to call again but no dice. I was told by a nice rep that he didn't know exactly what the eligibility was, but that he thought they might just be testing the waters with this deal. Told me to keep my eyes open.


----------



## a56567go (Apr 12, 2008)

Burrens said:


> ...He stated that they wanted to help out the people with the older boxes to transition to the digital switch.


Sweet!! I just hooked it up, and I'm receiving OTA digital on my TiVo... yippie! :up:


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

DrewTivo said:


> How much is MRV worth to you?


It's actually possible to do the daily connections using dialup and still enable MRV (as long as you are hooked up to broadband as well).


----------



## janry (Jan 2, 2003)

Does this offer require a minimum service requirement?


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

janry said:


> Does this offer require a minimum service requirement?


I don't think so...seems you are just swapping one TiVo for another on an existing month to month...

Kind of wish I left my S2 on a month to month when I got my Woot THD refurb. Can never have enough TiVos


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

DeathRider said:


> Can never have enough TiVos


You know, I thought that too. Then my cable co. announced they were going all digital. Not sure I have much use for all the extra boxes.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

DrewTivo said:


> You know, I thought that too. Then my cable co. announced they were going all digital. Not sure I have much use for all the extra boxes.


In that case, you can never have too many TiVo Series 3s, TiVo HDs or TiVo HD XLs.

With my cable company going all digital late next month, I'm seriously thinking of getting another TiVo HD. The problem is I'll need to decide which Series 2 it would replace - the single-tuner one with the larger hard drive that my brother installed or the dual-tuner.


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

Lenonn said:


> In that case, you can never have too many TiVo Series 3s, TiVo HDs or TiVo HD XLs.
> 
> With my cable company going all digital late next month, I'm seriously thinking of getting another TiVo HD. The problem is I'll need to decide which Series 2 it would replace - the single-tuner one with the larger hard drive that my brother installed or the dual-tuner.


Well, the dual tuner becomes a single tuner, so the question is "the single tuner with the larger hard drive or the single tuner without the larger hard drive."

And, yes, I think we're in a similar situation, and I'm keeping an eye out for a Tivo HD buying opportunity.


----------



## Lenonn (May 31, 2004)

DrewTivo said:


> Well, the dual tuner becomes a single tuner, so the question is "the single tuner with the larger hard drive or the single tuner without the larger hard drive."
> 
> And, yes, I think we're in a similar situation, and I'm keeping an eye out for a Tivo HD buying opportunity.


Ditto. I'd probably jump on that TiVo HD and wireless adpater for $149 deal if it was offered to me.


----------



## Mars Rocket (Mar 24, 2000)

Anybody can get a refurbed TiVoHD for $179 directly from TiVo, and the ones they're offering up for this deal are probably refurbs as well.


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

I just tried to call and get the deal without having recieved the message and was denied. I worked my way up the supervisor latter twice but they would not budge. That sucks, what a great deal for those of you who did recieve it.

Apparently they link your account with some information that you actually got the message so that poeple can't do what I tried. She kept saying that they didn't have an "Auto Case" on my file which I think is some case number that verifies that I got the message. It also sounded like they couldn't pysically send the order through without one of these cases. Her quote was, "we would like to sell one to you because it is money for the company, but we can't physically do it." 

Guess I'm out of luck!


----------

